
Great graphs about blog trends from Technorati - pg
http://www.sifry.com/alerts/archives/000493.html
======
pg
Though the number of blogs is still growing, the volume of blog _posts_ may
have peaked in mid 2006. Hard to say for sure; maybe just a temporary plateau;
but definitely not clear upward growth.

